# ..can I get some show dates....



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

I know Aberdeen is Sept 30th - but how about Rob Budano's Show, Parsippany Show and Bob Beers' Show...

your help is appreciated,
thanks


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

*America On Wheels Slot Car Show*

This event in Allentown is on the calendar for Saturday, April 13, 2013. It will be a good time to see all the new "old" things in the museum too.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the listing I watch.. 

http://slotcarcentral.com/drupal-5/news


----------

